# Hello friends!



## MrGreen (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi friends, You can call me MrGreen.
I discovered I had DP about half year ago, even tough Ive been having it for years, togheter with OCD and PTSD.
So Ive been struggling against it since then, and I decided to join your comunity to share all the information I can about DP.

I hope to learn a lot and to teach as much as I can too.

Regards.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

hello to you too!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

*Jumps on Layla and waves" hellO!


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:roll:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

*Spanks ya butt* GO FORTH!


----------



## MrGreen (Dec 10, 2007)

Thank you friends for the warm wellcome ! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

*Jumps off Layla cos her arse is sore*... no worries MrGreen! (Likin your name! =D )


----------



## MrGreen (Dec 10, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> *Jumps off Layla cos her arse is sore*... no worries MrGreen! (Likin your name! =D )


You made me smile :mrgreen: 
And I noticed theres a smile called "Mr Green" and it looks like my avatar


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

That's smile was made for you Mr Green! :mrgreen:


----------



## MrGreen (Dec 10, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> That's smile was made for you Mr Green! :mrgreen:


Aw, I really apretiate it :mrgreen:


----------

